# Key Post: usb hub



## oulu (22 Mar 2005)

Hi I need more hubs for pc i only have 3, i have dell pc 5 yrs old running xp so can u help get the correct one , what do I have to make sure of when buying , also where is best buy cheers


----------



## car (23 Mar 2005)

*..*

aldi had powered 4 port hubs for sale from last thursday for 12.99e.  You could ring around the shops to see if theyve any left as thats an excellent price.
Try to get a powered hub as if you have an unpowered USB  you may find yourself not getting as much performance as youd like if you have more then one coming off an unpowered USB hub.


----------



## oulu (23 Mar 2005)

*car*

By Powered u mean it has a plug for mains, is this correct cheers


----------



## car (23 Mar 2005)

*..*

*By Powered u mean it has a plug for mains*
Yes, this is correct.  
Komplett.ie have powered ones from 15e but delivery will be extra.  Peats.ie powered ones start from 39e, so shop around.  It seems that of the products that I viewed on their sites, theyre _UN_powered unless otherwise stated.  I bought 2 of the aldi powered ones and they work a treat.


----------



## oulu (23 Mar 2005)

*usb hub*

How do I check  if my pc is 1.1 or 2 compatible cheers,


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: usb hub*

See the EverythingUSB.com FAQ.


----------



## oulu (23 Mar 2005)

*hub size*

It says device type universal serial bus controller
       manufacturer standard usb host contoller
does this mean it is 1.1 hub cheers


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: hub size*

As far as I know if _Device Manager_ doesn't say "enhanced" anywhere in the _USB_ device listing then you have 1.1 and not 2.0. You can most likely upgrade your _PC_ to _USB 2.0_ using a _PCI_ expansion card if necessary. See .


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: hub size*

Originally posted by _oulu_ :


> oulu
> Registered User
> Posts: 39
> (23/3/05 12:47 pm)
> ...


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: hub size*

Can you clarify your point/question please? It's not very clear from that post what you're saying/asking. Thanks.


----------



## oulu (23 Mar 2005)

*clubman*

I want to buy usb hud with 4 ports as I need more ports but i send alot of pics through email and want to speed up process, I want to use usb device  hi speed I think known as 2 and not 1.1 that my pc uses so I need to update hard drive , waffle said I need a firewire and pci card to make hard ware run at hi speed cheers


----------



## ClubMan (23 Mar 2005)

*Re: clubman*

See the link that I posted above if you want to check out the possibility of upgrading your existing _PC_ (which is presumably _USB 1.1_ only) to _USB 2.0_ and/or _FireWire_ using a _PCI_ expansion card. Note that _USB 2.0_ and _FireWire_ are unrelated even if you can get combination cards that do both. However both work at around 480Mbps compared to 12Mbps for _USB 1.1_ and are worth using for transferring large files quicker. Depending on the equipment (e.g. digital camera etc.) either _USB 2.0_ or _FireWire_ may be more appropriate than the other. You can buy suitable expansion cards online or on the high street although online may be cheaper. Does that address your query?


----------



## oulu (24 Mar 2005)

*updating*

Ok I buy 2.0 hub  seperate with 4 ports that I need,
Then I buy either buy firewire or a pci expansion card,
Is this correct, 
so the best way for me to go to hi speed 480mbps is ?
Thanks again


----------



## ClubMan (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: updating*

* Ok I buy 2.0 hub seperate with 4 ports that I need,*

If you want _USB 2.0_ then you will probably need a _USB 2.0_ _PCI_ expansion card. This will enable your _PC_ for _USB 2.0_ and will provide a number of _USB 2.0_ ports (often between two and four). If you need even more _USB 2.0_ ports then you can buy an additional hub. Not sure why you'd need so many though unless you're plugging in lots of _USB 2.0_ devices at once. Note that you can still use your _USB 1.1_ ports as well.

*Then I buy either buy firewire or a pci expansion card*

I think that you are mixing up the terms _USB_ (the thing that you're interested in - specifically _USB 2.0_), _PCI_ (the connectors inside your _PC_ into which expansion cards fit) and _FireWire_ which is another bus interface similar to but not compatible with _USB_ and possibly of no interest to you. Use _Google_ to find more information about these technical terms.

*so the best way for me to go to hi speed 480mbps is *

If you need high speed _USB_ transfer capabilities then chances are _USB 2.0_ is what you want. 

Sorry - no offence but I find it very difficult to understand your posts.


----------



## oulu (24 Mar 2005)

*thanks*

No offence taken,   Thanks clubman I know now know what I need thanks to you cheers
i am a novice with PC


----------



## car (24 Mar 2005)

*..*

hi oulo,
I'll supplement good clubmans advice by saying if its just for home use, Id be surprised if you seen any difference between firewire and hi-speed USB so Id go for the 2 hubs and ignore purchaing the pci firewire card if you dont have it already.
I seen those powered 4 port USB hubs in the argos catalog for 29.99e.  Come to think of it, c60e seems a bit much for some extra ports.  
Anything useful [broken link removed], theres some 7 port hubs there which I havent seen in shops here.


----------



## Dearg Doom (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

There's a [broken link removed] in Lidl €12.99 from Thursday 31 March.


----------



## ClubMan (24 Mar 2005)

*Re: ..*

Note that unlike the one on offer in  recently for the same price the _Lidl_ one does not seem to be externally powered but is powered directly from the _USB_ connection to the _PC_ which may be an issue for some users' applications/setups.

Update: actually just noticed the "switching power" bit mentioned by _car_ below and suspect that this might mean that it can be externally powered but best to check for sure as _car_ suggests.


----------



## car (24 Mar 2005)

*.*

make sure that lidl one is powered as it says *Energy supply via USB, main connection possible for "switching power"*. You dont want to get it home and find theres no adaptor with it.

just about to post the above but CM beat me to it.  Id go to a lidl and open the box and see if it has the adaptor,  it wasnt clear if the aldi one had the adaptor either until you opened the box.


----------



## oulu (25 Mar 2005)

*hub*

Hi car/ clubman  see I need extra ports on my pc which is 1.1
so I was thinking if I bought pci 2.0 card from waffle for 20E that I would see some benefit because of higher speeds when using mainly camera,   lidi hud is 13 e so would I be better getting pci card instead cheers


----------



## ClubMan (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: hub*

You would be better off buying the _USB 2.0 PCI_ card.

If your _PC_ only has _USB 1.1_ capabilities then plugging in _USB 2.0_ equipment (including external hubs) will work but only at _USB 1.1_ speeds (c. 12 Mbps). If you want the higher speed of _USB 2.0_ (c. 480 Mbps) then you will need to install a _USB 2.0 PCI_ card in your _PC_ anyway as I have already pointed out. Then if you plug in _USB 2.0_ equipment (including external hubs) then you will also benefit from the faster speeds.

The EverythingUSB FAQ that I posted earlier will probably answer most questions that you have about _USB 1.1/2.0_.


----------



## oulu (25 Mar 2005)

*hub*

so I need usb pci card and then i need the 2.0 hubs correct please be patience cheers


----------



## ClubMan (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: hub*

The _USB 2.0 PCI_ card will give you a few (usually up to four) _USB 2.0_ ports. Only if you need more than that do you need an external hub. If you are connecting a small number of _USB 2.0_ devices (note that the devices must also be _USB 2.0_ in order to benefit from the faster speed otherwise they will still only work at _USB 1.1_ speeds) then you don't really need an external hub - if you do find that you need one later on then you can buy one then. Does that make sense? Perhaps if you post specific details (makes and models) of all of the _USB 2.0_ devices that you'll be using people can comment?


----------



## oulu (25 Mar 2005)

*hub*

Fuji 610 digital camera is what I mainly use, standarf printer,  cam and speakers with usb,  cheers


----------



## ClubMan (25 Mar 2005)

*Re: hub*

Most likely you will only need _USB 2.0_ for large data transfers between the camera and _PC_. The other devices may well work just as well with _USB 1.1_. But check the specs. If this is the case then you can continue to plug all devices bar the camera into your existing _USB 1.1_ ports on your _PC_ and just plug those with high speed data transfer needs (e.g. the camera) into the _USB 2.0_ ports once you have upgraded your _PC_ with the _USB 2.0 PCI_ card. Make sense?


----------

